# HDR on Vudu?



## quackman (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello, I'm considering purchasing a Bolt VOX. Does the Vudu app on the Bolt VOX support HDR and Dolby Vision?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

If not already, it should be coming "soon".

The latest on HDR from Tivo Ted:

"I believe the work is done for HDR from Vudu on all BOLT boxes and MINI VOX as long as you are running TE4. We also recently passed Netflix HDR certification on MINI VOX, so that should be showing up soon, also on TE4 with the version that came out this week. I believe we still have some engineering work to do in order to get HDR up and running with Prime Video and to fix a couple of issues we found with Netflix on BOLT."

Black Friday 2018


----------



## quackman (Sep 29, 2012)

Sheesh, I sure hope so! Thanks for sharing that. I did find a link for Vudu's certified UHD and HDR devices. Tivo Bolt is still listed as UHD Only (no HDR).


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

What is "TE4"? How do we know we're running that?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lujan said:


> What is "TE4"? How do we know we're running that?


Hit the TiVo button. If it says "Home" it's TE4. If it says TiVo Central it's TE3.

BTW, TE4 is Hydra. It has other names. See my sig. for abbreviations.
Known issue- Tivo Bolt OTA will not stream to IOS devices


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> Hit the TiVo button. If it says "Home" it's TE4. If it says TiVo Central it's TE3.
> 
> BTW, TE4 is Hydra. It has other names. See my sig. for abbreviations.
> Known issue- Tivo Bolt OTA will not stream to IOS devices


Ok, I downgraded the day I got my Bolt Vox so I have the older one. No HDR for me...


----------



## jtrippe77 (Feb 13, 2012)

Based on this thread I just checked my Bolt running Hydra and Vudu shows up in HDR now! Atmos audio as well. Confirmed by badge on app and the TV. Can’t wait to get Netflix and Prime so I can limit my Roku use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quackman (Sep 29, 2012)

jtrippe77 said:


> Based on this thread I just checked my Bolt running Hydra and Vudu shows up in HDR now! Atmos audio as well. Confirmed by badge on app and the TV. Can't wait to get Netflix and Prime so I can limit my Roku use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's great news! Time for me to go shopping!


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> If not already, it should be coming "soon".
> 
> The latest on HDR from Tivo Ted:
> 
> ...


This may get me to "upgrade" my theater BOLT VOX to Hydra... That box doesn't have any Mini clients anyway so it's stand alone. The Family BOLT and Mini VOX's will stay on TE3 for the foreseeable future though.

craigr


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

jtrippe77 said:


> Based on this thread I just checked my Bolt running Hydra and Vudu shows up in HDR now! Atmos audio as well. Confirmed by badge on app and the TV. Can't wait to get Netflix and Prime so I can limit my Roku use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Unfortunately Atmos audio is limited to just Vudu app on tivo. Too bad or I would have bought an Atmos Soundbar but I don't want to buy more media players just to get Atmos sound


----------

